# Our new water trough



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

Had to share a couple of pictures of our latest project. It's one of those 19 gallon utility sinks from Lowe's, boxed in with treated lumber.

http://home.earthlink.net/~nlyons545/si ... terer1.jpg

The idea was to put insulation around the sink, but it still froze on top, so we just leave the water trickling when it gets cold. Of course the coldest it got here so far was 14 deg.

And a couple of goats drinking from it (we have 12 goats):

http://home.earthlink.net/~nlyons545/si ... terer2.jpg


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks really nicely made as does all your stuff. But I do wonder that no goat has fooled with the handle and turned the water on.

Re: freezing - at 14 degrees I don't know of anything to keep it from doing that but I used to float rubber balls in the horses tank years ago- it did keep the surface from freezing sometimes. But you had to put in enough to mostly cover the surface.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> ...But I do wonder that no goat has fooled with the handle and turned the water on..


I know what you mean. Our previous water spigot was like a "T" and they were able to turn that one on. This one's a little more difficult to get hold of, and so far they've left it alone (knock on wood).


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like the enclosed sink thing- I think it would be eay to clean.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> .. I think it would be eay to clean.


Yes, I got very tired of toting water buckets to dump and clean so we wouldn't make mud near the barn. The sink has a plug in the bottom. We buried about 30' of drain pipe, with an elbow coming up out of the ground underneath it, so you just pull the plug and the water comes out down over a hill.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks great, For me I would be afraid that my babies would go to jump on it and fall in the water and drown. i have already lost on to that this year. My babies jump on EVERYTHING, as I am sure they all do.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

That's a very good point. I forgot about that because we don't have any babies. Ours are mostly wethers with a couple of dry does---just pets, I guess. Breeding goats would be fun, but I'd be afraid I wouldn't want to let go of any of them. Plus I'm getting too old---don't want my goats to outlive me. :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the water trough, It looks very nice! :leap: 

Maybe you could post pics of it from different angles and such...Maybe I'll get my dad to make one hen we get goats lol


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful idea! Yes, very sharp looking construction. Thank the goats for doing a demo for us.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

what an great idea! I love it when people think outside the box. The water is so clean and clear, of course my LGDs would think it was their "pool" and it would be muddy in no time here. Denise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with sweetgoats ,,if you ever have kids I would worry about them taking the big plunge..drowning or hypothermia...........Oh how cold... :shocked: ......just be careful.... :worried: 
It is a very nice looking watering hole,.............. By the way of what I can see 
of your goats,they are gorgeous....love there coloring....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks great! ....I still get my daily exercise carrying water to the barn, don't mind it at all and I truly don't think my goats would keep something that nice very clean for long :slapfloor:


----------

